# Bright Eyes



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone listen to Bright Eyes? Good stuff.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah but I always concede that Conor's got a lousy voice..

Tilly & the Wall anyone? I don't think they're very well known but it was Conor's old neighbor that fronts the band. She was signed to Saddle Creek for a bit of time.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 26, 2007)

Bright Eyes..love em.
What CD are you listening to right now?


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 26, 2007)

fevers and mirrors


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 26, 2007)

Last one I actually listened to was his side project

Desaparecidos

Not sure of the album title, I forget


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 26, 2007)

read spanish speak music i think gyg


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 26, 2007)

or something like that

i love conor and most everything he's done... haha

i have on vinyl like 6 or 7 albums, have them all on my comp...

what about commander venus... his group before bright eyes? neat stuff... also park ave.





hahah


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have heard of Commander Venus not sure if I actually ever listened to them. I used to own a CD store and all of it runs together in my head after a while....lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah commander venus has two diffiferent albums i think... can't remember the names off the top of my head

i love lots of different saddle creek bands

anybody have the saddle creek DVD?

i do
=]


----------

